# ¿como puedo conectar este diagrama?



## NTM (Ago 17, 2009)

no entendi como se conecta el diagrama adjunto 
decia en el tema que habia que hacer lo mismo pero supongo que habra que juntarlos los 2. ¿y como?


----------



## soerok (Ago 17, 2009)

No das mucha información amigo pero hare lo que pueda.
este es un robot sigue lineas supongo y generalmente se conectan cruzados, o almenos los que e armado yo los e conectado cruzado, te adjunto una imagen para que mires a lo que me refiero.



Espero haber sido lo suficientemente grafico con esto 
Saludos.

PD: las dos plaquetas se alimentan con una misma bateria.


----------



## NTM (Ago 18, 2009)

ya ok

pero es un seguidor de luz.....


----------

